# Soucis Teamviewer



## Jozofa (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit soucis assez embêtant : j'ai installé Teamviewer sur mon Mac , lorsque j'essaie de me connecter, parfois pas de soucis, je suis sur l'écran verrouillé de mon Mac, je tape mon pass et me voilà connecter.

Mais parfois, souvent lors d'une 2ème connexion, je me retrouve comme sur l'écran de démarrage (pas l'écran verrouillé) de mon Mac et là, plus moyen de valider mon pass.

J'ai essayé en pensant au clavier qwerty, mais rien ne change.

Une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## Jozofa (11 Février 2014)

Hello,

Personne n'utilise Teamviewer ?

Merci.


----------



## Sebspirit (11 Février 2014)

Salut, 

J'utilise TeamViewer dans le cadre de mon travail. Quelle version as-tu sur ton Mac ? 

Quelle est la version de ton OS X ? 

Si je comprend bien c'est un problème qui arrive quand tu prend la main sur ton Mac depuis un autre poste ? 

Je peux essayer de faire quelques tests ce soir pour essayer de faire la même chose, voir si je rencontre le même problème... 

Seb


----------



## Jozofa (12 Février 2014)

Salut,

Merci de ton aide.

Je suis en 10.8.5 et dernier Teamviewer (enfin je pense).

Donc le truc c'est que je me connecte sans problème une 1er fois mais souvent lorsque je veux retourner une 2ème fois, je suis comme sur l'écran de démarrage (avec les différentes sessions) et là pas moyen qu'il accepte mon pass (ni en azerty, ni qwerty), j'ai même essayé le pass de teamviewer, bizarre !


----------



## Jozofa (13 Février 2014)

Hello,

as tu eu l'occasion d'essayer ?

Merci


----------



## Sebspirit (14 Février 2014)

Salut,

Hier soir j'ai fait mes tests, il y quelques différences avec toi :

- Je suis sur OS 10.9,
- Team Viewer version complète 8 sur mon PC Windows (avec la licence qui va bien),
- Team Viewer version client 7 sur Mac OS, (si je met la 8 j'ai un problème pour ouvrir la connexion)

Je n'ai pas de problème pour saisir le mot de passe, juste je dois faire attention au différence de caractères entre le clavier Windows et le clavier Mac (ex : \ _ - ), j'ai fermé et ouvert la connexion à plusieurs reprise est pas de problèmes. 



> lorsque je veux retourner une 2ème fois, je suis comme sur l'écran de démarrage (avec les différentes sessions)


Ici n'y a t-il pas un drapeau en haut à droite pour choisir la langue ? Dans mes souvenirs j'ai eu un soucis de saisit de mot de passe car il était en anglais. 

Cela veut aussi dire que tu as un Team Viewer host sur ton mac si j'ai bien compris, du coup il faut aussi que je regarde de ce coté tout à l'heure, je te tiens au courant. 

Seb


----------



## Jozofa (15 Février 2014)

Merci j'attends ton test final.

Peut être un soucis avec la version 9 ?

Ah autre chose tant que j'y suis, la version gratuite permet-elle d'imprimer à distance ?

Je ne vois pas l'option dans les suppléments comme l'indique le manuel d'emploi !

Merci.


----------



## Jozofa (18 Février 2014)

Salut Seb,

Pas encore eu le temps de finaliser le test ?

Merci.


----------



## Jozofa (19 Février 2014)

Salut,

J'ai trouvé autre chose et je vais tester :

dans l'onglet action, il y a "verrouiller en quittant" , je l'ai désactivé, on verra bien !


----------



## Sebspirit (20 Février 2014)

Salut, 

Désolé j'étais en déplacement pour le travail et je n'ai pas trop regarder avant.

A midi j'ai installé la version host sur mon mac. Je viens de tester au bureau et tout fonctionne correctement. 

Je ne suis pas certain que ton problème soit corrigé avec la fonction "verrouiller en quittant" 

Peux-tu essayer de descendre la version de ton TeamViewer host (genre la 8), et regarde si le problème est le même.


----------



## Jozofa (24 Février 2014)

Salut,

Il semblerait que ce soit malgré tout cette fonction "verrouiller en quittant" !

Je n'ai pas encore fait beaucoup d'essais,mais les dernières fois en décochant, je n'ai plus eu le problème.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que teamviewer installé pour d'autres PC, la fonction "verrouiller en quittant" est décoché par défaut, alors que sur mon Mac, c'est le contraire.

Enfin, si c'est ça , tant mieux, c'est juste que je dois pas oublier


----------



## xaetorn (10 Mars 2014)

Même problème ici : du moment que je verrouille ma session sur le mac (menu changement utilisateur rapide > fenêtre d'ouverture de session), impossible par la suite de la déverrouiller avec TV : le mot de passe n'est pas reconnu.

J'avais également coché cette même option, il faudra que je teste sans dès que j'aurais pu déverrouiller la machine physiquement...


----------



## Jozofa (15 Mars 2014)

Hello,

Pour moi, le problème semble être résolu et c'est effectivement "verrouiller l'ordinateur en fin de session" que je dois décocher à chaque fois (uniquement sur Mac)


----------

